# BART - Not Simpson - Pics



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 28, 2007)

http://picasaweb.google.com/WhoozOn1st/BART70702


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 28, 2007)

A little addition. By the time of the last shot in the posted series I had been taking BART photos for 3 days. Waiting to meet friends on the way to the Oakland A's-Baltimore Orioles game on Sunday afternoon, a BART motorman (not the one in the posted pic) told me I wasn't allowed to take pictures. "Security reasons. Sorry." I said nothing, and put the camera away to avoid any hassle.

Security reasons my ass. There are cameras all over the place in BART stations, supposedly with somebody monitoring the monitors somewhere. If there were truly security reasons for not being allowed to take pictures, why was I able to go for 3 days without anybody saying a word? Poor security, a jerk motorman, or who knows what?


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 29, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Sunday afternoon, a BART motorman (not the one in the posted pic) told me I wasn't allowed to take pictures. "Security reasons. Sorry." I said nothing, and put the camera away to avoid any hassle.


Aloha

While on the OTOL Fest I was twice told I could no use my video camera (hi end) in the station. on trains was OK, who knows how some think.


----------

